
 Perfect Market's Study Isn't Telling the Whole Story - shashankjain
http://ol-market.blogspot.com/2010/10/traffic-and-ad-clicks-perfect-markets.html?utm_medium=twitter
======
randfish
This link points to a scraped copy of my post here -
[http://www.seomoz.org/blog/traffic-bait-and-ad-clicks-
perfec...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/traffic-bait-and-ad-clicks-perfect-
markets-study-isnt-telling-the-whole-story)

